# Platypus Bay (Fraser Island) small marlin



## Decay (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi Everybody,

Just completed what is almost becoming an annual trip up to Platypus Bay (Fraser Island). I think these sorts of camping trips (my fifth) are being posted pretty regularly now so I won't bother with too many details. If you want some details here is a link to a previous trip:
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=54655

This year my partner in crime was Roo1. I've done this four times with Roo1, he's one of the most well prepared people you could hope to do this trip with, so thanks once again Andrew for the company and the fishing.

Details: 
~42 Km from Hervey Bay to Awinya Creek
More or less 6 hours in the kayak each way.
3 nights camping.
Total of 180km travelled on the kayaks

First decent fish of the trip was caught on the way out with fully loaded kayaks. I landed an estimated 30 kg yellowfin tuna (head on my AMA and the tail almost in my lap). When it was settled, I called it in to Roo1 to let him know what my plans were for dinner. I then started the process of re-arranging gear on tramps and to get it off my solar panel and into an already full fish bag (with water bottles for the camping) when it went ballistic, it was tearing stuff apart and it wasn't worth the loss of gear I was about to suffer so it earned its release&#8230;. My mind was already swinging that way, what do 2 people do with 30 kg of tuna???? We settled for this 82 cm Schoolie for dinner instead.









_very tasty school mackerel for dinner_

Roo1 managed to hook a marlin when I was about 1.5 km from his position, I radioed in to see if he was OK when I saw the wall of water explode from out the back of his boat. I just said to call me when it was all over and understood he had his hands full. Unfortunately, the marlin did a spectacular self-release after about 5 min of battle.

I managed to bag this Marlin. I always wanted to try marlin so I invited it back to the camp site for dinner 









_little marlin and a happy fisherman_

As always the area is a paradise. We managed to catch more mackerel than we care to count. There was a chronic lack of Golden Trevally this year!?!

The last day the wind turned 15-25 knots from the NW, which is probably the only wind you definitely don't want to be in Platypus bay. It sets up breaking waves on the beach and makes some of the sand banks a night mare to cross, so the 6 hour return to Hervey Bay was a little bumpy. Andrew, there are not many people I would want to cross that bar with but you're one of them. Thank you for your brilliant navigation skills. My sounder/plotter was dead and Andrew lead me through with easy.

Cheers,
DK


----------



## gonetroppo (Jan 29, 2011)

Nice, how did the marlin taste?


----------



## mrwalker (Feb 23, 2009)

Well done on the marlin Derek. What were you using? Cheers, Dave.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Top spotty, yft and marlin


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Bloody awesome mate well done ..................may do a trip that way sooner than later!


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Gee Derek, conditions looked tough. Congrats on the baby bill.


----------



## Roo1 (Oct 6, 2008)

There are fishing trips and there are "Fishing Adventures", our trip this year was an adventure. As usual, Derek is that great mix of good company and immense fishing knowledge, a must on these trips.

The trip back is one I'll remember for a while, 15-20 knot winds against a strong outgoing tide made for a rough trip, add a shallow sandbank rising out of deep water - that is a recipe for "exciting conditions". I should point out the wind picked up to that level when we were half way between Fraser and the Main land, forecasts were for wind half that strength.

Brad - we did only average 7kph but that was against a 4kph outgoing tidal current and in rough conditions. Over the 4 days we clocked up 180 km, max speed on the GPS 21.5 kph, must have been surfing down the face of some of those waves. I'm sure this trip is possible with paddle kayaks but the AI is certainly in its element.

Only regret - didn't have enough of those special "marlin" lures, a mistake I plan to rectify the next time I'm at BCF.

ps - the yft were the biggest I've seen, can't wait to get back there and mix it up with the marlin & yft again.


----------

